
A social media site that is targeted towards sharing travel - wandrlust
http://Dev.wandrlust.co
======
detaro
From the examples, I don't really understand what it is supposed to be for?
Link aggregator? For sharing your own tips and stories? For live-updates while
travelling?

~~~
wandrlust
We are working towards allowing users to create and share posts as they would
for a personal blog. There are millions of travel blogs on the web, this
platform aims at bringing them together to share their experiences while still
giving the user control as if it is their own blog.

------
DrScump
It doesn't speak highly of your site that you felt the need to push it on HN
twice in ten hours.

------
camrongodbout
Wow. Are you coming out with an app?

~~~
wandrlust
Yes, we are working on releasing a iOS and android app as well.

